# So you think you can dance



## Flea (Jun 4, 2012)

I usually try to avoid anything that smacks of reality TV, but my family got me hooked on this one. It's an elimination talent show, but it boasts world-class dancers and top choreographers. I've been loving the audition segments this season because they draw a lot of artists doing brilliant experimental stuff like this...






They have a lot of classically trained dancers as well, and the athleticism is just breathtaking. So is the choreography, especially at the finalist level.






Has anyone else seen this show?


----------



## Namii (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, i have seen it. Its alright if you ignore all the drama and watch just the dancing.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the show, and honestly, what I love about it is that there is no drama.  It's not a show that is grounded in conflict.  Rather, they weed out the bad attitudes well before they get to the top 20, and what you have left are some genuinely nice, talented kids who are stretched as performers.  And some of the routines are AWESOME.

This is one of my favorites, a jazz routine that was so funky and quirky I can watch it over and over:






And this one, another jazz routine that blew me away:






The show also features hip hop, ballroom, tap, contemporary and every once in awhile features a lesser known style to highlight.  This is one of my favorite shows on TV and something our entire family looks forward to.


----------



## harlan (Jun 5, 2012)

Have only caught rare episodes (we have no reception where we live and no cable), and this was my favorite one....








Flea said:


> I usually try to avoid anything that smacks of reality TV, but my family got me hooked on this one. It's an elimination talent show, but it boasts world-class dancers and top choreographers...They have a lot of classically trained dancers as well, and the athleticism is just breathtaking. So is the choreography, especially at the finalist level.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this show?


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2012)

harlan said:


> Have only caught rare episodes (we have no reception where we live and no cable), and this was my favorite one....


I LOVED that one, too!  My wife referred to Melissa as "The Naughty Ballerina."  That, of course, has nothing to do with why I liked her.   I have to say, this thread MAKES MY DAY.  This is one of my favorite shows on TV. 

Here's another one I really like.  This was a Hip Hop routine, and the kid (Alex) is a classically trained ballerina with no hip hop experience prior to the show.






This is one that one an Emmy (IIRC).  Chelsea is a ballroom dancer who's now on Dancing with the Stars as a pro, and Mark is a Jazz/Contemporary dancer.


----------



## Flea (Jun 8, 2012)

Another thing I love about the show is that the judges are very considerate toward dancers who are sincere but don't have the skills ...






and save their ire for those who really deserve it.






(A hamster suit? Seriously?)

That level of respect alone should be used as a model for the whole industry. It's uplifting! When I stray into most of the tv landscape I often come out feeling ... dirty.  But I always feel good after an episode of SYTYCD.


----------



## Haakon (Jun 8, 2012)

We watch it, there are some great athletes on that show. The strength, balance and control they exhibit is amazing.

One of my favorite auditions this year was the Exorcist dancer, even though it's not the most athletic performance of the season.


----------



## Steve (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed, although the three roommates who danced this last week were remarkable.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

